# Nachweis der Eigensicherheit nach EN 60079-14



## Wu Fu (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder eine Frage zu Ex-Bereichen, etc. Dieses Thema scheint mich zu verfolgen.

Ich wurde von unserer kaufmännischen Abteilung bezüglich "Nachweis der Eigensicherheit EN 60079-14" gefragt.

Es geht um einen Auftrag Schaltschrankbau und Verkabelung mehrere Anlagen betreffend. Darin entahlten ist auch ein kleiner Schaltschrank (bauseits gestellt) für den wir verkabeln sollen.
Außerdem sollen wir dafür dann den Nachweis der Eigensicherheit nach EN 60079-14 vorlegen.

Nun habe ich mich da auf die schnelle über Google eingelesen und jetzt stellen sich mir einige Fragen.
-Muss die Person die den Nachweis erstellt dafür geschult sein (mit Nachweis der Schulung)?
-Können wir den Nachweis erbringen, wir verlegen nur die Leitungen die Geräte werden/sind bauseits gestellt?

Das Thema scheint mir sehr komplex zu sein, anscheinend benötigt man alle Datenblätter und muss dann mit Hilfe der Leitungslängen und verschiedener Tabellen, die Verantwortung übernehmen.

Bin von diesem Gedanken nicht begeistert. Weiß jemand evtl. einen Link oder ähnliches wo wann Ansprechpartner in der Umgebung findet, die evtl die Prüfung/den Nachweis übernehmen?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## bimbo (5 Mai 2011)

Tüv macht so was


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die haben eine kostenlose Broschüre und wahrscheinlich
auch Ahnung...

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/248_64148.htm

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Mai 2011)

Ja, die Ausgangssituation war doch ein bisschen anders. Das hab ich falsch verstanden. Wir haben den Auftrag schon und die Leitungen (4Stück im Ex-Bereich) haben wir auch schon verlegt.
Nun hab ich nochmals alles durchgesehen und in unserem Auftrag/Leistungsbeschreibung steht nichts von "Nachweis der Eigensicherheit", deshalb werde ich mich hüten irgendwelche Sachen auszufüllen und zu unterschreiben.
Wenn sich das rumspricht, kommt ständig jemand. 

Ich habe mich aber trotzdem beim TÜV informiert, das Protokoll selber ist relativ einfach, Datenblätter der Geräte und die Leitung (Länge berücksichtigen) eintragen und vergleichen.
Besondere Qualifikationen benötigt man hierzu nicht.
Allerdings sehe ich das eher kritisch für etwas Verantwortung zu übernehmen, von dem man keine Ahnung hat.
Außerdem sollte dieser Nachweis in der Planungsphase vom Planer oder Errichter erstellt werden. Es sollte ja vor Beginn klar sein, ob alles zusammenpasst.

Die Broschüre bei Phoenix habe ich bestellt, danke für den Link.
Ist sicher hilfreich.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------

